# Advice? First time at kiser lake.



## Freedomfisher (Apr 9, 2017)

So the wife and i are wanting to try out kiser lake this evening but it will be our first time. Looking for advice on shore fishing for catfish and hybrids. Been researching the jetties and dam but not sure where to try first. We have to have somewhere to patk a stroller. Im a florida transplant still getting used to things up here so any tips are greatly appreciated. Looking for cats wipers , bigmouth, white bass anything thats. Not bream and rock bass would be a nice change lol.


----------



## Baloogala (Jul 29, 2016)

The catfish are easy with chicken livers on the bottom--I use a slip sinker rig and a 3/0 circle hook, put the rod in a good holder. Hits do not take long. Keep in mind that the lake is not very deep and is fairly level most places. The main issue you will have is limited good shore access to sit--particularly with a stroller. There are fishing piers but they get crowded if you don't get there first. There are TONS of lily pads, too, further limiting your options where you can sit and cast. There are no motors allowed on the lake, so boat traffic is always very light--but this compounds the bank sitters.

As far as the stripers, I'm not much help. What I have read is they are best had drifting or trolling chicken livers near the bottom, but no guarantee. Others have said to cast near the pads with some sort of worm.

My son and I normally fish for largemouth when we are there. (He even managed to catch one on chicken liver while we were fishing for catfish...we were a bit surprised.) What has worked for us are green glo perch joshys and a live target perch crank. The hard part is first finding the fish. Toward the east part of the lake, you can't see it really well, but there are a lot of submerged weeds that tangle cranks quickly. I know, because I lost three good ones in very short order. I'm guessing that a guy in a boat would do very, very well.

Also, pay attention to the lily pads because you will see largemouth absolutely blasting things there. I, being as dumb as I am, did not consider using a frog there until after I had left, but thought "I'm willing to bet a drop shot works there."

Since you have a stroller, your best bet is to stay near 235, probably on the south side of the "dam," where there is parking and more of an open area. Don't bother with getting bait at the marina. The last time I was there the girl said "we accidentally killed all of our minnows." The gas station near the entrance for the sailboat club has plenty, though, for good cost. The lake is VERY shallow at the beach and near the campground and tough to fish.

Granted, I'm giving a lot of info, but I have never really seen this place extremely busy, and frankly, most of what I've pulled from there is small--perhaps the largest largemouth was 18" and the biggest channel cat was around 20" or so (years ago). There are supposed to be yellow perch there, and I did find that that pattern got ample strikes.

Good luck!


----------



## WLAngler (Aug 29, 2010)

Kiser Lake isn't very good anymore. Had a big fish kill last year from what I've heard from my step-dad who knows a guy that fishes there. I've fished it last year and nothing but dinks. I consider myself a decent bass fisherman who fishes from a kayak.


----------



## Baloogala (Jul 29, 2016)

Pretty much all of the bass I've caught from there have been on the small side, though I've seen larger ones busting the lily pads. The water the last time was sort of soupy with some algae.


----------

